# Best pet bird?



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Hi just wondered whats the best/most popular bird to own? Nothing too small as I have cats and a small child.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

robstaine said:


> Hi just wondered whats the best/most popular bird to own? Nothing too small as I have cats and a small child.


None really.

A group of budgies would be good as they do much better than a single bird; cockatiels but they can be noisy. Other parrots are fairly pricey and not ideal with cats (ours are/were far too elderly to cause any issues) and certainly not with a young child.

Macaws and Cockatoos are not suitable unless they can have a very large aviary and flying space.


----------



## miham (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi. I have 2 african grey and a cat. I have no problem at all. The cat is to scared of the parrots. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> None really.
> 
> A group of budgies would be good as they do much better than a single bird; cockatiels but they can be noisy. Other parrots are fairly pricey and not ideal with cats (ours are/were far too elderly to cause any issues) and certainly not with a young child.
> 
> Macaws and Cockatoos are not suitable unless they can have a very large aviary and flying space.


I would like one that can come out and will sit with us maybe even come outside on a harness when it's nice out.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

robstaine said:


> I would like one that can come out and will sit with us maybe even come outside on a harness when it's nice out.


my budgie used to come out in the garden with me all the time, never tried to escape


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I've recently been reading that Pionus parrots (particularly the Blue-Headed) make a good 'first-time' parrot: having a naturally friendly, gentle and calm (for a parrot) disposition.

Apparently, they're also not prone to screaming their heads off! 

As far as your cats are concerned, just be aware - don't leave them together unattended.

Anyway, look into the Pionus species - they might be up your alley.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Ok thank you


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

There is loads of choice really. Blue heads are quieter birds in the main but I have never found them to be very tame even after a lot of work. thats my experiance and not gospel!

For a first pet type bird that is handleable and very quite the linolateds are very good. They have a burbling call rather than a screech and a nice chubby appearence. They are generally quite trusting and make good pet birds. On the flip side they dont live as long as many other species.

Parrotlets are something I have long experiance of and alothough small they do make very comical birds. Hand reared onse seem to do very well.

But again watch the cats. no matter how much you trust them they are born killers and wont be able to resist the urge to capture.

good luck

John


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is loads of choice really. Blue heads are quieter birds in the main but I have never found them to be very tame even after a lot of work. thats my experiance and not gospel!
> 
> ...


I don't want something too fragile they look small.
Ok so Ive been looking around and looks wise I would prefer a Senegal parrot but personality and family oriented bird I would either ave to have a 

Meyer or a pionus 

There's The Maximilian's or Coral Billed Pionus which are the l
Most friendly but I prefer the look of the Blue-Headed Pionus is there much difference in behaviour?

The Meyer and the pionus birds apart from the blue headed ones all look pigeon like in colour which puts me off a bit but personality is more important.

What do you think?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

senegals and meyers are from the same family. I kept a meyers for years. In my experiance they can be very loud and very moody! mine was terrible in the mating season.

if you have time and space and are ok with screeching then either species are good first birds. The meyers is thought to be quieter??? this is not prven in my experiance. 

I would look at linolateds. they are not much smaller than a senegal, thinner yes but still big enough to play with.

kakerikies can also be very tame if you get one young enough! they are much bigger and again very quiet,.

john


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Yeah I work in a pet shop (a good one, if there is such a thing) they have a kakariki she's hand shy though but doesn't mind the noise around her. I read that they need an aviary and a lot of space? I also looked up on google the most handle pet bird and kakariki isn't up there.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I can only give you my experiance as an ex bird trader myself. I have had far tamer kaks than some other species and they are easy to care for dont need huge caging and are very quiet. 

others may have other experiances but thats mine.

John,


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

All of my best pet birds have been kakariki. They were all bred and hand reared by me. Great active little birds and very quiet.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Are they quite loving then?


----------



## philc57 (Feb 18, 2013)

robstaine said:


> Hi just wondered whats the best/most popular bird to own? Nothing too small as I have cats and a small child.


i have 2 african greys and a blue fronted amazon and 2 cats 
the cats take no notice of the birds at all 
in fact one cat got her tail bit and she just meowed and moved away
i get more trouble from the dogs but the birds take no notice of them
as for the children, you will have to teach them not to put their hands on to the bird cages 
i pick up my grandson and we say hello to them every time he visits and he then has no inclination to go close to them


----------

